# POV Mounting Help



## pontiuspylate

You are going to find this funny but I strap it to my ankle and not the board when I want one of those shots. I use a long piece of parachute rope and lash the thing on. It works really well. 

My buddy had the surfboard attachment on his board and it popped off the first day of use. Plus the video was very shaky because of the board chatter. Straping it to your ankle relieves all board chatter shake and is pretty stable.

Sometimes the best solution it to go low tech!

Here's a video I made that shows those views.


----------



## Mulefire

Great video!  I actually just came across an earlier post talking about using the chest harness or vent helmet strap to attach it to the ankle/boot etc. It's a great idea and your footage shows it works well so I'm going to give that a go me thinks! Appreciate the help.


----------



## pontiuspylate

Glad I could help! :thumbsup:

I actually dont have a single mount for my GoPro except for the helmet strap (that I never use). I usually just hold the camera or use parachute cord to lash it wherever I need it. This year I have attached it to a ski pole that I found on the hill last year. We'll see how that works out but all the footage I have seen with it attached to a pole looks awesome. 

I can't wait for this season! THINK SNOW!!!


----------



## shifty00

I saw "mounting" and "POV" in the title, I am dissapoint...


----------



## pontiuspylate

shifty00 said:


> I saw "mounting" and "POV" in the title, I am dissapoint...


Can't please everybody... :dunno:


----------



## hpin

The 3M mounts which are industrial strength VHB double sided tape worked very well for me.
I had one mount on the side of my helmet, another mount on the toe side between the binding like you described. It never came off and I had to slice it out with a blade to take the mount off when I sold the board. I also had one on the nose end of the board but only used it once because the camera easily gets sprayed by snow.

My advise is to figure out where to mount it first before you use epoxy.

here's a sample of the camera mounted between the bindings.

I'm not too worried about impact damage, although I did tie a shoe lace between the base and my binding in case it did break away from the board it won't go too far.


----------



## Mulefire

Thanks for the info, I heard back from GoPro as well saying that the Suction Mount *could* be used as long as there was a tether. So I guess I'm going to try a bunch of different techniques and see which works best before digging out the epoxy.


----------



## pontiuspylate

You can see from hpin's video what I was talking about with the amount of camera shake when it is mounted directly to the board from the board chatter. Your ankle acts as a natural shock absorber plus the camera is farther forward reducing the amount of snow being blown up to the camera (which is VERY little). The outside ankle position also provides an unabstructed view.

Just some things to think about...


----------



## Reede

Sweet, I was just looking at doing this myself. I bought a gopro a couple of weeks ago and decided I didn't trust the brackets to be stuck to the board. The rope on the leg trick seems to work quite well. I have a head strap for it as well so I should have plenty of good angles come Feb when I head to Japan! Can't wait!

Are you lashing it to your boot in that video or just above it?


----------



## pontiuspylate

Reede said:


> Are you lashing it to your boot in that video or just above it?


Yes, I lash it straight to the outside of my boot. I found that if I lash it higher on my leg that the camera moves around and wobbles. And in order to keep that from happening you have to lash it so tight that it starts to cut off circulation and is very uncomfortable. The boot has been the only place that I have found that works for this position.


----------

